# Crappie



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

For Escambia River..... Anybody no???


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Try this. It should give you the information you are looking for. http://myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations/08FLFW_rules_web.pdf


----------

